
How We Just Lost $1M and the Hardest Product Decision We’ve Ever Made - fraXis
https://www.leadpages.net/blog/how-we-lost-1m-drip-update/
======
Cypher
I was board incredibly fast, the popups were distracting and then the tone of
the text didn't hook me back into it beyond the title.

------
dotscott
Or just use mautic for free

